
N_is_stolen: It seems that Twitter simply ignored my claim - yaph
https://twitter.com/N_is_stolen/status/428751111298621441
======
jfc
Ridiculous. Twitter management needs to start acting like it _wants_ to solve
problems.

At this point, there should be a small department to deal with these sorts of
issues, another to deal with abuse problems, etc. Way too many things go
unchecked and it makes for an unpleasant user experience.

I barely even click on trending topics anymore, because it's spam city.

------
CompleteMoron2
why is this guy getting so much press for a twitter name when people are
starving in the world and there are ideas to be made manifest?

Can someone explain it to me a a complete moron?

~~~
EpicEng
By your logic, all but the most heinous of crimes are trivial and do not
deserve any attention. Obviously that's not true. You could also use that
method of thinking to minimize the trials and pain of almost everyone in the
world because they're not starving Africans. "I mean, there are kids starving
on the streets, shut the F up already about getting fired."

~~~
CompleteMoron2
there are people starving in other places besides Africa. I see you just did a
knee jerk reaction and didn't answer my query.

What's so important about N and this twitter name that the world has to stop
just for him to get it back?

~~~
thelambentonion
The world doesn't have to stop, Twitter just needs to give the original owner
his handle back. The evidence that the original owner was extorted to give it
up has been making the rounds on HN for the past day or so.

Believe it or not, the author received a $50,000 offer for "@N" before, so
there's non-sentimental reason behind it as well.

